# In Search of the Neshy (bass)



## Captain Ahab (Sep 15, 2007)

Fished the Neshaminy near Chalfont yesterday afternoon for a few hours. Decided to wade a stretch that I never fished before. As soon as I hit the water I noticed large schools of 4-6" Smallmouth racing around the shallows so I immediately got a good feeling.

About 15 minutes later I flipped one of my own 4" stick baits into a deeper hole under a bridge and my line shot out. I set the hook and felt that unmistakable "thump thump" of a decent smallie giving me the head shake. The fish ran under a small log jam that had formed in front of a bridge piling and my line was dragging across the rough edge of a log.

I walked downstream to try to get a better angle on the fish and the line goes "pop" however, I could still see the line in the water so i grabbed it and held tight as I waded into the mess to ry to get the fish. After some maneuvering I was able to retrieve this nice 18" smallie:







I continued wading downstream and hit every hole or likely looking spot. I had constant action as 'gills and tiny bass woudl grab my worm on almost every cast. About 20 minutes later I was working an undercut when I hit this decent sized LM Bass







I ended up with about 5 decent smallies (10-12") and about 8 LM Bass (12-14"). Only one big fish but catching it right away sure kept my interest on each cast.


Real easy wade and loads of fun - good way to kill and afternoon.


----------



## Gamefisher (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow, I didn't know you could do that well that far up the Nesh. Nice.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 16, 2007)

Oh yeah Matt - I landed about 8 nice LM bass the Smallie above and a half dozen smallies in the 12" range. I had to keep walking to find them - but they are there!


----------

